# Port St Lucie, FL - Tanner, Male, 7 Years Old, Heartbreaking Story...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Forwarded 10-11-11, Tanner is currently being held in a boarding kennel:

"*Tanner’s Story of Heartbreak and Betrayal*

Tanner is a magnificent 100 pound German Shepherd who lived with a family with children and his small canine buddy since he was a puppy 7 years ago. One year ago, when Tanner was 6 years old, I received a call from the family who asked me to find a new home for the dogs because they were moving to England. They said they couldn’t afford to fly them over with them. I worked with flight attendants and others to plan for the dogs to be shipped overseas with the family FOR FREE, but this was not what they really wanted. They just wanted to be free of them. This was the first betrayal. The first picture is Tanner one year ago at his original home.

I began to look for local homes for Tanner and his little buddy. But I wasn’t quick enough for them; they couldn’t get rid of them fast enough. Within a week I called them with several interested people, only to discover that they had already dropped them off at the Sanctuary Animal Refuge in Clewiston, Florida. The owners gave this organization $1000 to take care of these dogs. In April of that year, six month after Tanner and his little buddy were dumped, this “Sanctuary” was raided by the authorities based on reports of animal cruelty and neglect. The animals there were discovered in horrific condition. We found Tanner, skinny and raw, languishing in the dirt in an outdoor yard. His face and body abused from neglect, listless and scarred, his eyes sunken and empty. He had been betrayed again. His little buddy was nowhere to be found and has never been found.

He went to temporarily stay with Jay, the Director of *Dogs and Cats Forever* in* Port St Lucie, Florida* and she began to restore his body and soul. It has been five months since his rescue and he is more than ready for his second chance at life with a family. He is a loving and forgiving boy who will lavish you with affection. He is the perfect gentleman and waits patiently and appreciatively everyday at the front of his kennel for his caretakers to take him out for a walk and give him some attention. He is safe and clean and healthy, but he deserves so much more. We are looking for only the perfect family for Tanner; one that can shower him with love for the rest of his life. Please call *Kathy* at *(305) 401-4693* if you want to meet this gorgeous boy. "


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

That poor dog has "aged so much" in such a short time.....
How freakin disturbing and sad.......I really hope he finds a forever, loving home.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i wish the best for him. wish i could welcome him her with us but no luck right now. Good luck Tanner. There is someone out there waiting for a special guy like you!


----------

